# Atomic Apocalypse 15" Sub



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi

I recently bought a 15" Atomic Apocalypse that has been rebuilt from there company to accept 2000 watts peak. Im still waiting to get it in the mail.

Iv been trying to look around for what size of box I will need for it. Im wanting to make a slot ported box for it but have no idea of what size the box and the port need to be.

Does anyone know what there web-site is? Or does anyone have any info that could help me out?

Im going to be powering it with a Precision Power PC 2350. Ima try to keep 1000 watts going to the sub even though the amp can do more.

Any info would help

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

i don't know where a cite is at the moment ,but you have good sub.don't be scared to shoot the watts to it. :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Jun 7 2005, 05:25 PM
> *Hi
> 
> I recently bought a 15" Atomic Apocalypse  that has been rebuilt from there company to accept 2000 watts peak. Im still waiting to get it in the mail.
> ...


There are SEVERAL different models, this is a foreign page, but it lists all the models...
Which one do you have?

http://www.audioadapter.de/advanced_search...YPSE+15&x=6&y=6


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Im asking the guy I bought it from now and am waiting for response. 

I shoulda asked more info before I bought it. Its already being shipped to me. So far I don't know any model number. 


All I know so far is that it is a 15" rebuilt Atomic Apocalypse that has been modified from the factory that makes these subs. He said that it has been modified from a 1000 peak to 2000 peak. 


I will post up model numbers and what they did to it at the factory and soon as I get a response from the seller.

Thanks guys,
Chris


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Jun 7 2005, 09:18 PM
> *Im asking the guy I bought it from now and am waiting for response.
> 
> I shoulda asked more info before I bought it. Its already being shipped to me. So far I don't know any model number.
> ...


Well, if it's been modded, who knows what it is...
All they did was recone it with a different coil than it had...
Main thing is to find out what the coil configuration is on it...
Without any REAL specs that would help in box design, it may be hit and miss, unless the seller can give you a design that has proven to be good for that sub...


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

here you go homie, :biggrin: http://atomicspeakers.com/


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Shit thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Jun 7 2005, 08:18 PM
> *Im asking the guy I bought it from now and am waiting for response.
> 
> I shoulda asked more info before I bought it. Its already being shipped to me. So far I don't know any model number.
> ...


IF the sub was modded (and I doubt that) then that means they put a totally different coil in it. That being the case, that completely changes the sub. Any box specs you find wont be "right". You're just as good off just building something and throwing it in it.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Gotta love ebay. After they sell you something they dont respond to questions you have about the shit :angry: Ima get them fuckin specs


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Jun 8 2005, 10:28 AM
> *Gotta love ebay. After they sell you something they dont respond to questions you have about the shit  :angry:  Ima get them fuckin specs
> [snapback]3242418[/snapback]​*


If its a "modified" sub, no you wont, cause they dont know themselves!


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Yeah pretty much. Ether they dont have allot of info or none at all.


I know this might not mean anything. I know there not specs but here is what he said. 

It was originally a Apocalypse. When they rebuilt it they made it like the ELE Atomic so it can hold more and it also has an dual 1 ohm voice coil.


Im trying to make a slot ported box for it.

On the Atomic website they dont have any box specs for a 15" ELE D2. Does that info help?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Jun 8 2005, 07:44 PM
> *It was originally a Apocalypse. When they rebuilt it they made it like the ELE Atomic so it can hold more and it also has an dual 1 ohm voice coil.
> 
> On the Atomic website they dont have any box specs for a 15" ELE  D2.
> [snapback]3245364[/snapback]​*


OK, so is it a dual 2 or a dual 1...
Side note: Atomic didnt make any APOCALYPSE subs in a dual 1ohm...
Another side note: Even though they reconed it to a ELE coil, it's still an APOCALYPSE series sub...
They had AP's, APX's and ELE's...
All with different coil configurations...

[attachmentid=185920]


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Jun 8 2005, 06:44 PM
> *Yeah pretty much. Ether they dont have allot of info or none at all.
> I know this might not mean anything. I know there not specs but here is what he said.
> 
> ...


Basically, what you've got is a sub thats gonna sound like ass regardless of what you put it in. The fact that the coil is different changes everything, so their "optimal" boxes won't match anything about that sub. I say pick a box they recommend from some sub, build it, and go from there. That sub was meant for burps only and recones weekly. They are a bitch to recone too, but thats what happens when you use random parts you have to modify to make them all work together :biggrin:


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

If thats the case ill just sell it and buy a diff sub on there. As long as I can get some bass out of it ima be happy. Ill be posting a stereo build up on here soon so we will see.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Jun 9 2005, 01:21 PM
> *If thats the case ill just sell it and buy a diff sub on there. As long as I can get some bass out of it ima be happy. Ill be posting a stereo build up on here soon so we will see.
> [snapback]3249166[/snapback]​*


On there? Have you not just learned a lesson from buying on Ebay?


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

I bought this sub because I wanted something right now and dident feel like waiting for another 15" sub auction to come near end. This one I dont really know much about. If I cant find the right box for it I will buy a sub like this one http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW 
that Crossfire has box specs to.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

And here it is  

I never had a 15" before






THis fucker is huge





Now im waiting on the 6 6x9 components, amp, alarm, and headunit.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Jun 15 2005, 05:52 PM
> *I never had a 15" before
> [snapback]3277624[/snapback]​*


That's what SHE said... :cheesy:


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Awww Thats fucked up. :roflmao:


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Could someone give me some slot ported box sizes that would work for this sub if the specs are
SPLo 94.50 dB 

Xmax 10.75 mm 

Dvc 65 mm 

Qms 4.89 m.q. 

Qes 0.312 e.q. 

Qts 0.294 totQ 

Vas 105 liters 

Cms 94 uM-N 

Mms 266 grams 

Revc 1.00 ohms 

Fo 30.90 Hz 

Sd 0.089 sqM 

Bl 13.23 TM 


Im going to try and build a slot ported box because I heard they are louder.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 15 2005, 04:23 PM
> *That's what SHE said...  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3277711[/snapback]​*


thats wrong....soo wrong, but prolly true, 15" subs aren't an everyday thing...LOL


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

2.5 ft3 2(3" ports x 13" long) (34Hz) F3=133Hz 650w 
3.0 ft3 2(4" ports x 18 ¼" long) (36Hz) F3=129Hz 1000w 
3.5 ft3 2(4" ports x 16 ½" long) (34Hz) F3=134Hz 1000w 
3.5 ft3 4(4" ports x 10 ½" long) (55Hz) F3=89Hz 1000w 
4.0 ft3 2(4" ports x 13" long) (34Hz) F3=136Hz 1000w 


Which one would sound better for rap music in the back of a trunk and by "3.5 ft3" does that mean the sub is going to need a 3.5 cubic foot box? Or does that ft3 at the end of the sizes mean squared?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Jun 19 2005, 12:25 AM
> *2.5 ft3 2(3" ports x 13" long) (34Hz) F3=133Hz 650w
> 3.0 ft3 2(4" ports x 18 ¼" long) (36Hz) F3=129Hz 1000w
> 3.5 ft3 2(4" ports x 16 ½" long) (34Hz) F3=134Hz 1000w
> ...


ft3 means cubic feet, now if it was ft2, then it would be square feet.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i'd build a 3.5 cubic foot box to start off with for that box, i really don't know, nore could i find any in english specs for that subwoofer....lol
but tuning it to about 34-38hz would be optimum, mind this, most rap songs don't go below 40 hz or so though.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Thank ya sir

Which one of the box specs do you think would sound better though?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 19 2005, 02:42 AM
> *i'd build a 3.5 cubic foot box to start off with for that box, i really don't know, nore could i find any in english specs for that subwoofer....lol
> but tuning it to about 34-38hz would be optimum, mind this, most rap songs don't go below 40 hz or so though.
> [snapback]3292421[/snapback]​*


Wow, you would build a box for a box? :cheesy: 

And true "most" rap music doesn't go below 40Hz, but I have come across several newer songs lately that have some NICE 30-35 action in them...


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks fellas


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 19 2005, 08:30 AM
> *Wow, you would build a box for a box?  :cheesy:
> 
> And true "most" rap music doesn't go below 40Hz, but I have come across several newer songs lately that have some NICE 30-35 action in them...
> [snapback]3292940[/snapback]​*


shaddup, i was tired when i answered....i ment sub for the second box....lol


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Jun 19 2005, 01:25 AM
> *2.5 ft3 2(3" ports x 13" long) (34Hz) F3=133Hz 650w
> 3.0 ft3 2(4" ports x 18 ¼" long) (36Hz) F3=129Hz 1000w
> 3.5 ft3 2(4" ports x 16 ½" long) (34Hz) F3=134Hz 1000w
> ...


If the F3 is that high, its good for nothing but midbass. Seriously, the 5.25's in my kickpanels play lower than those would. Your F3 for daily listening should be at 40 hz or so at the highest to get the sound you want.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 19 2005, 09:47 PM
> *If the F3 is that high, its good for nothing but midbass.  Seriously, the 5.25's in my kickpanels play lower than those would.  Your F3 for daily listening should be at 40 hz or so at the highest to get the sound you want.
> [snapback]3295387[/snapback]​*


now thats when you know its bad, when speakers designed for nothing lower than 150-200 hz play lower than a f3 fo 133hz........


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

What size ports and stuff like that would need to make the box 40hz?


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Woohoo Atomic Audio tech support finally got back to me. 

"4.05CF PORTED WITH 4"X 8" OR 20 SQAURE INCH BY 15 INCH DEPTH
ATOMIC
GEORGE" K coo


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Jun 21 2005, 02:08 AM
> *Woohoo Atomic Audio tech support finally got back to me.
> 
> "4.05CF PORTED WITH 4"X 8" OR 20 SQAURE INCH BY 15 INCH DEPTH
> ...


did they say what that tuned it to?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 21 2005, 03:15 AM
> *did they say what that tuned it to?
> [snapback]3300754[/snapback]​*


It's George, his subs are thrown together from random parts, the box may as well be randomly tuned too!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 21 2005, 02:25 PM
> *It's George, his subs are thrown together from random parts, the box may as well be randomly tuned too!
> [snapback]3302663[/snapback]​*


yea....thats comforting to know....lol

yea a 15" long port sounds about right for a 15" sub in a 4.05 cubic foot box, in his mind he's thinking "dude, i wonder if this really will be loud?"


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Yeah I dont like the way he said them box specs are roughly tuned around 35 hz. Around?.. :/ O well


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Jun 21 2005, 04:57 PM
> *Yeah I dont like the way he said them box specs are roughly tuned around 35 hz. Around?.. :/ O well
> [snapback]3303337[/snapback]​*


and to think, they didn't even give you the specs to build a 4.05 cubic foot box


----------



## Aztec Soulja (Apr 5, 2005)

Go here and put in the measurement of the enclosure you would like to build and it'll give you the internal volume. Just keep putting in different dimensions until you reach the volume you need. I put in 20"x25"x18" and came up with 4.151 ft3. You also need to take into consideration your speaker displacement. Not sure about the vent size, but I would say 2.5"x16" or 16.5". Around 38hz.


----------

